# Variety of free patterns



## kayde (Apr 28, 2013)

http://woolandyarn.com.au/free-patterns

Hope you find something you like


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Thanks, some lovely things for little boys


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you for the link


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thx.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you. There are some nice patterns.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, Down loaded a couple. Many Thanks to you.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you for the links...great stuff....I was murmuring to myself and my husband passed by with the comment oh oh she found something interesting!!! LOL!! He knows me oh so well!! LOL!! Thanks again


----------



## EllenT1246 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks so much. Since I'm partial to knitting baby items, I've copied and stored them.


----------



## meemaw (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

I really like the green girl's poncho. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link,some lovely patterns. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, there are some lovely patterns, Tessa28


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PointySticksNStones said:


> I really like the green girl's poncho. Thank you for sharing.


Me too, I think my niece will be getting that for Christmas


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you....there were some I saved!


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I loved the Panda baby cardigan and hat and saved it to my pattern folder. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

Much appreciation.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you have bookmarked. Quite nice


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

great site --- thanks


----------

